# FreeBSD 7.2 and Qlogic QLE2560 HBA Adapter



## kendotone (May 2, 2011)

I am running a FreeBSD 7.2 system using a 64-bit AMD architecture. I have installed a Qlogic QLE2560 card in the system, but do not see it mounted under /dev/isp. In the startup messages I do not see it being mounted or that it is being used by a pci slot like you would normally see [ITHREAD]. 

I have enabled the isp_fw option in the loader.conf and I do see that it loads different firmware versions for other Qlogic cards so I believe that portion to be working properly.

When I do a `kldstat -v | grep isp` I do get an output. The card does light up once FreeBSD is loaded, but like I said, I do not see it mounted under /dev/isp. I'm not sure if its something I've done wrong or just lack of firmware support for that card. I have opened a ticket with Qlogic themselves asking if there is a firmware module or driver that I can install in the system. 

I have used these cards in a 8.1 system and had no issues, nor did I have to do anything special besides making sure the isp_fw module loads. I would like to keep the 7.2 system as it is a live server and I do not want to upgrade it and worry about any issues that may arise from a full upgrade.

Thanks so much.


----------



## kendotone (May 2, 2011)

*Update:*

I recieved an email from Qlogic support saying they don't commercially support FreeBSD with their products. =/

So it's up to you guys/gals now to help me out lol!! I've tried to search the web for any information that I could possibly read and use for my problem but I have not found anything that was very helpful or I did not already know.


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2011)

Looks like this card was added after 7.3:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/dev/ispfw/asm_2500.h?only_with_tag=RELENG_7_4_BP


----------



## kendotone (May 2, 2011)

*Upgrade?*

Is there anyway I can get the 7.3 module to work in 7.2 without doing a major upgrade?

I'm basically in a learn as you go mode with BSD and have never had to do this before so I apologize at my knowning.


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2011)

It might be possible but it would require intimate knowledge of FreeBSD


----------

